# Corporate gift boxes



## papa

I have a friend who wants to buy honey and candles as gifts for his clients. He is a good friend, and a professionally presented product could mean more business in the future.

What are you using for boxes, containers and wrapping for your honey and candles? 

I am envisioning a clear plastic box or an inexpensively made wood box and have no idea where to even get them. 

Pictures and leads on where to get packaging would be nice!

TIA


----------



## snl

Try Pier 1 or Michael's crafts for ideas. I wrap candles in raffia for a nice rustic look. Also attach your business card to the honey with raffia...


----------



## Mbeck

I've done my fair share of amenity/ gift packages. 
Answer a couple questions and I'll try to come up with some ideas.
Who are you?
Who is your friend? 
Who are his clients? 
Or more importantly who would everyone like to be perceived as?
What is your budget?

"Clients" often get many gifts his job is to stand out. Gifts that are personalized, creative, unique and can be shared have the best chance. The "Hey look what I got at work because I'm important" factor. Stuff that can be given to kids or serves a real need are better choices for vessels.

http://www.cheesehead.com/the-original/cheesehead-hat.html





I have to be careful I've been spoken too about this^^^^


----------



## grozzie2

I've seen it done one year, in a way that was a huge success. The vessel for creating the gift basket, was an inexpensive crock pot stickered with the corp label, then used as the basket for the rest of the goodies. I know of at least one home, where it's still on the countertop, 5 years later.


----------



## beesohappy

I was going threw Decembers edition of the American Bee Journal and saw that blue sky is working on muth jar gift boxes. I've looked online and didn't see them listed on their web site so I emailed them and was told their still tweaking the print and that their selling them for about a buck each in groups of 25.


----------



## marios

baskets wit a clear wrap, my wife has sold almost a hundred of these


----------



## Fishman43

$10 seems low for a basket like that, even in Canadian dollars


----------



## The Honey Householder

My wife's honey store just did an order for a big corp. company which there budget was $10 and they didn't want them all to be the same. We have small wooden crates for all the different sizes of jars she sells and it worked out great. She had to do it on a avg. to make it work. Some got a $7 crates and other got a$11-$13 crates. All and all she had fun making them all up and i'm back in the shop making more crates. 
250 more crates and I'm done for this year.
Not sure if she has any pics on her facebook page. A Drop Of Honey


----------



## papa

Mbeck said:


> I've done my fair share of amenity/ gift packages.
> Answer a couple questions and I'll try to come up with some ideas.
> Who are you? I am an aspiring sidliner looking to make this a serious business, not just a hobby
> Who is your friend? The owner of a small engineered components business (electronic controls)
> Who are his clients? Small mom and pop installers and distributors
> Or more importantly who would everyone like to be perceived as? Thoughtful enough to give quality classy gifts
> What is your budget? He is paying my regular pricing, and as a friend I am "throwing in" the gift packaging, so.... minimal. $1 or so per item
> 
> "Clients" often get many gifts his job is to stand out. Gifts that are personalized, creative, unique and can be shared have the best chance. The "Hey look what I got at work because I'm important" factor. Stuff that can be given to kids or serves a real need are better choices for vessels.
> 
> http://www.cheesehead.com/the-original/cheesehead-hat.html
> I have to be careful I've been spoken too about this^^^^
> 
> LOL! Wisconsinites wear the cheese wedge hats to mock the people who think the term 'cheesehead' is derogatory. You may call me cheesehead all you like Shark bait!


 ..


----------



## Mbeck

I meant no offense. Man you guys are sensitive. Good thing I didn't suggest a ice fishing shanty 
Theme. Under a buck per gift for packaging is tough and classy under a buck is almost impossible.

Installers? Maybe you could use soft sided small lunch tote coolers as baskets or find cheap wooden or plastic tool totes? Use component packaging material and decorated anti static bags etc. I don't know the industry well but if you're creative it could be put together attractively and he could supply the Packaging /Fluff reducing cost and producing a gift that's unique.


----------



## papa

My wife found some oval baskets at a dollar store and I put them in the baskets with red and green tissue paper. He was impressed!

She went to a craft store- Michael's, and saw some nice decorative boxes that would be great for shipping, but they were several dollars per. Maybe I could have that as an option in the future for a couple bucks added to the price of the items.


----------



## marios

my wife bought her baskets from a company called sproule. It is an online florist supply company, i believe they were 35 to 60 cents pending on size. www.sproule-enterprises.ca


----------



## AndreyRUS

papa said:


> Pictures and leads on where to get packaging would be nice!
> 
> TIA


Rise a bit that topic. To show you an unique picture. That box made from 100% beeswax:







What you think?


----------



## AUH

What is raffia? I am not familiar with it, and have been working on wooden crate designs myself. Thank you


----------



## AUH

I like the beeswax box. Is this a mold, or a series of molded sections? Where can I get that setup? Thank you


----------



## greengage

AndreyRUS said:


> Rise a bit that topic. To show you an unique picture. That box made from 100% beeswax:
> View attachment 22839
> 
> What you think?


Nice pot where did you pick that up.


----------

